# Steering wheel feedback.....



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

My car is hittin the od with 204,000 miles on it and when i'm going down the highway u can sure feel all the nice little bumps and everything the steering wheel just goes to them and u have to keep a firm grip on it when ur going fast exspeically, whats causing this???? i know my struts are bad/really worn out but they do, my power steerin isnt really workin too well at the moment would this have anything to do with the steerin wheel wantin to jump around???

it acts like a big lifted truck that wants a steering stabilzer!!!!!


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

replace the stuts if you know they're worn out.  

Check your ball joints, wheel bearings, and tie rod ends while you're at it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's your rear shocks... I had the same problem. It fixed it.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

How much did that cost? is that expensive because they're adjustable?


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

so all u did is get new back struts and it made the front track better and the steering play went away? what kinda did u get how much???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got the Tokicos for like 40 bucks a piece from The Spec Shop


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I got the Tokicos for like 40 bucks a piece from The Spec Shop


You do realize that the tokico blues are made for the NA... The strut tubes are different sizes between the NA and Turbos. Tokico Blues are designed to fit in NA strut cartidges which are smaller then turbo strut catridges. Which can cause serious problems. Either get Tokico Illuminas or Blistens to replace the stock struts/shocks. There are also some Konis, but I don't have any experience with them. I would go through everything z31 mentioned going through first though.


----------

